# Water Dogs



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Took Duke down to the estuary this morning to play with his mate Barlow, fetching the ball I got him for Christmas. I've realised he LOVES fetch when he has to get the ball from the water, he is such a water dog. He isn't that keen on fetch on land, but in the estuary, he has a ball! It's a fairly overcast morning, but still got some ok shots

The Australind Estuary










































































more to follow...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

"OMG THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!!!"


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

These last two photos are especially calender worthy... really beautiful. And both look like they are having the time of their lives.

Lucky dogs, and you!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

LOVE the last two!!! So gorgeous <3

Looks like they had a blast... Harleigh wants to come visit!! She would have so much fun fetching with Duke :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> These last two photos are especially calender worthy... really beautiful. And both look like they are having the time of their lives.
> 
> Lucky dogs, and you!


Thank you :biggrin: yes I love that second last shot, the one of Barlow, but he isnt my dog haha and Duke isnt in the shot, so wont be entering that for the calendar :tongue1: maybe the last one can go in a summer category or something :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures!
Looks like they had a blast on Christmas!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Those are great photos - and not just the last two! the ones with them running are wonderful, you can really tell they are having a great time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they look like they enjoy each other, too.

are they close?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> they look like they enjoy each other, too.
> 
> are they close?


Yeah, they are very similar, and play the same rough-house style of play so they get along great. They're inseparable when they have play dates :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Fanfreakingtastic pictures!! I love water dog photos...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! Duke is so handsome, we don't see enough of him!


----------

